# Wildlife Boards Vote on LE ELK??



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I wrote tons of emails but when it came down to it, school kept me away from the Rac last week. Does anyone know how they voted on Limited Entry Elk Season dates??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Come on, no one knows!!??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No change that I am aware of . The proposal was essentially the same as this year, only 1 day earlier on the calendar due to the typical cycle.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am pretty sure they were voting to put the archery hunt during the rut and put the ML and Rifle together...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They scrapped that idea as far as I know. The season dates they were proposing are as I described. I have the RAC memorandum in front of me.

Archery Aug 20- Sept 16

Rifle - Sept 17th - Sept 25th

Muzzle loader - Sept 28th - Oct. 7th

Late hunts except for 9 mile and Deloris - Nov 13-21


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Right on. Thats what I was hopeing for, except I wish they would swap archery dates with rifle.


----------

